# Police Officer J. Ryan McCandless



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer J. Ryan McCandless

Rapid City Police Department, South Dakota

End of Watch: Tuesday, August 2, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: Not available
Tour of Duty: Not available
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: August 2, 2011
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: Not available

Officer Ryan McCandless was shot and killed as he and two other officers questioned four suspicious subjects at the intersection of East Anamosa and Greenbriar Streets at about 4:30 pm.

After several minutes a male subject in the group pulled out a concealed handgun and opened fire, striking all three officers before being wounded by return fire. The subject was taken into custody after being wounded.

All three officers were transported to a local hospital in critical condition. Officer McCandless was pronounced dead shortly after arrival at the hospital.

Officer McCandless had served with the Rapid City Police Department for six years. He is survived by his fiancee.

Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Rapid City Police Department
300 Kansas City Street
Suite 200
Rapid City, SD 57701

Phone: (605) 394-4131


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer McCandless


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest In Peace Officer McCandless


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest In Peace


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Killed South Dakota officer grew up in Michigan Chicago Tribune - ‎1 hour ago‎
AP A South Dakota police officer who died after a shootout grew up in Michigan and was the son of a former law enforcement official. 
South Dakota police officer killed, 2 others wounded in shooting CNN International

BREAKING: South Dakota Police Officer Killed Tuesday Was Midland Co. Native 9&10 News

RIP SIR


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## jcrod2011 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Taken too soon*

May God be with you my brother


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## brick2020 (Sep 16, 2009)

Rest in Peace Officer McCandless, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------

